# RAF Turnberry



## scottyg100 (Mar 28, 2010)

Visited here recently on holiday to be honest it was a pump explore but still interesting.
RAF Turnberry was first a World War I aerodrome, and then a World War II airfield which occupied a small headland on the Ayrshire coast, now better known as Turnberry Golf Course. In both conflicts, the airfield served as a school of aerial gunnery. The airfield literally lies on the A719 Maidens to Turnberry road, which cuts through the former airfield and two of its tarmac runways, including one which is still used by private flyers. 

World War I
Turnberry aerodrome served as one of a pair of air gunnery schools located in Ayrshire during World War I, operated by the Royal Flying Corps. Air Gunnery School No 2 was located at Turnberry[1], while School No 1 was located at HMS Wagtail, Heathfield.[2] 

The aerodrome opened in 1917, and closed in 1918 with the end of World War I. 

During the 1930s the site was reactivated, then being described as an anti-aircraft landing ground. 

World War II
The airfield had been in use as a base by the Auxiliary Air Force until 1942, but the arrival of World War II saw the reconstruction of the airfield as a formal training facility by Wimpey in 1941, when tarmac runways were laid, and the airfield was reopened in 1942. It was then used to train RAF units in torpedo bombing at the nearby River Clyde torpedo ranges, and for air sea rescue missions. It seems some 1,200 men were stationed at Turnberry. 

In use, the layout proved less than ideal as approaches either had to be made over the sea, or from the hills to the east, and both routes were compromised by the prevailing winds which generally blew inland from the sea. The hills to the east housed the bomb store and technical site. 

The layout of the surrounding land meant there was no possibility for expansion, and when the war ended and the operational units finally moved out in November 1945, the airfield was closed. 

Following the closure of the airfield, the accommodation remained in use, and was used to house Prisoners of War (PoW) until 1946, after which much of the accommodation was cleared. 



























Thanks for looking.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 28, 2010)

Like seeing part of the peritrack, and I think part of the former runway. nice golf house building too.  nice work, and excellent write up of the history of the site. thank you. 

 Sal


----------



## jpgee (Mar 29, 2010)

Great Photos. I love the disused airfields and have visited dozens in Scotland and also a few in England.


----------



## scottyg100 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just to let you guy's know the 1st photo which is now the hotel was used in the passed by the MOD as a hospital as well as an officers mess. and the fourth photograph is a picture of the old control tower which has now been converted into a luxury home. should start labelling my photo's lol.


----------



## jonney (Mar 30, 2010)

Glad you made it mate I thought the "Tenants" might have got the better of you. Have you been getting a new camera cos the photos are a lot better than your phone ones. It's a shame there wasn't much left of it, I thought there might have been some pillboxes dotted around but 10 out of 10 for making the effort mate. Did you get to the ROC post


----------



## scottyg100 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey jonney mate not heard from you in a while lol, I managed to blag the mother in-law to lend me her camera for this one. I'm actually looking on a few websites now for a new camera just don't want to be spending a fortune. As for the pillboxes i never came across any fear not I'm going back in a few month and hopefully the weather will be better for trekking the fields looking for the Roc post and pillboxes.


----------



## jpgee (Apr 1, 2010)

scottyg100 said:


> As for the pillboxes i never came across any fear not I'm going back in a few month and hopefully the weather will be better for trekking the fields looking for the Roc post and pillboxes.



Hi Scotty I managed to find two pillboxes on my visit to Turnberry. To access the one nearest the sea you should go along Harbour Road until you see a road on the left leading to a private house and the pillbox is at the top of the hill. The other one can be accessed by heading east along kirkoswald road (A719) turn right and go up to the end of the row of caravans. I think there are many more at Turnberry (maybe along the coast) but I didnt have enough time to explore.
Hope this helps


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 1, 2010)

JPGEE just want to say thanks for putting that aerial photograph up and also the location of the pillboxes much appreciated.


----------

